# LRM Phoenix Az. - 4 march 2007



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> *Mar. 4
> 
> Phoenix Arizona
> 
> Expo & State Fair*


See title...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will try 2 make this trip :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Estilow C.C. will be there...
- Mesa, AZ Chapter
- Southern AZ Chapter


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PHOENIX RIDERZ will be showing!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Rollerz Only will be there!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Even though Distinguished is up here in LA area, we are gonna try to make it....one of our members relocated out to AZ, and still comes up every 2 weeks for the meetings, so we'll be going out there to support him :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*WE WERE PLANNING ON DEBUTING OUR NEW PROJECT,... BUT I DONT THINK WE WILL BE ABLE TO FINISH IT SO EARLY IN THE MONTH. WE THOUGHT IT WAS LATER IN THE MONTH,.. BUMMER.*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

DAMN KINDA EARLY BUT FUCK IT. ILL BE THERE :biggrin: 

THINK I MIGHT FLY AND RENT A CAR THIS TIME


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ill be there for sure, cant wait till this one. my car will be fully redone for this show. trying to bring home a sweepstakes. el raider if u decide to go hit me up on a pm, and we can head out together.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL TRY TO GO OUT THERE AND REPRESENT. PLUS WE WHAVE A AZ CHPT NOW. GO OUT THERE AND HAVE SOME FUN!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

SLF will be there!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 20 2006, 09:45 AM~6790968
> *Rollerz Only will be there!!
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 21 2006, 02:56 AM~6796015
> *ill be there for sure, cant wait till this one. my car will be fully redone for this show. trying to bring home a sweepstakes.  el raider if u decide to go hit me up on a pm, and we can head out together.
> *


I'll be there for sure.......rolling out with Uce......let me know when you are heading out...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s+Dec 21 2006, 01:56 AM~6796015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 so u traded us huh :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 21 2006, 06:33 PM~6800065
> *road trip :biggrin:
> :0 so u traded us huh :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


mira cabron....hehehehe...traded...nah.....the AZ show is TRADITION....Pouty Face Road Crew.......you got a lot to learn my little grasshopper....but I'm sure you've learned a lot from me already this last summer.......and you know we're gonna have a big ass caravan this year...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

:biggrin: um yeah so um looks like im going to be flying there too he he


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 21 2006, 04:33 PM~6800065
> *road trip :biggrin:
> *



you gonna have that 3 car trailer by then


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 21 2006, 05:41 PM~6800100
> *mira cabron....hehehehe...traded...nah.....the AZ show is TRADITION....Pouty Face Road Crew.......you got a lot to learn my little grasshopper....but I'm sure you've learned a lot from me already this last summer.......and you know we're gonna have a big ass caravan this year....then again I may just fly down there...heheheheh
> *



calmate bueyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

we can all caravan together, lol.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 22 2006, 01:38 AM~6802288
> *we can all caravan together, lol.
> *


as long as we got someone to roll em


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

how long is the drive? towing time? from central cali


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 22 2006, 04:02 PM~6806278
> *as long as we got someone to roll em
> *


raider said he's takin some models with skillz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 22 2006, 07:49 PM~6807023
> *raider said he's takin some models with skillz
> 
> 
> ...




no stupid i told ur mom da she can't go :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

thats ur ol'lady :barf:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah ur mom :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

^^^^ that is some funny chit right there!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 23 2006, 12:37 AM~6808213
> *^^^^ that is some funny chit right there!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Dec 22 2006, 04:27 PM~6806380
> *how long is the drive? towing time? from central cali
> *



When we _trailered _from Merced, I think it took 12 or 13 hours  We stopped for a little bit North of LA tho. Driving straight should take 9 or 10 

Isn't that right Flip? :cheesy: Phoenix LRM in '04 and '05?


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED C. C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW OF ANY OTHER SHOWS IN PHOENIX B4 THE LRM SHOW??????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA+Dec 22 2006, 09:05 PM~6807454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q vo Toro




MERRY X MAS HOMIES N 2 ALL LIL  :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 22 2006, 11:48 PM~6808274
> *When we trailered from Merced, I think it took 12 or 13 hours   We stopped for a little bit North of LA tho. Driving straight should take 9 or 10
> 
> Isn't that right Flip? :cheesy: Phoenix LRM in '04 and '05?
> *


k thanks


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

MI VIDA CC Pinal County-South,AZ Chapters will be there..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 21 2006, 04:29 PM~6799787
> *SLF will be there!
> *


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2006, 09:08 PM~6807765
> *yeah ur mom  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


let's get off mama's, I just got off yours :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 23 2006, 08:27 PM~6812074
> *let's get off mama's, I just got off yours  :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no tengo madre :biggrin: da is why i use urs :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

THE LOYALTY ONE will be there its one of the best show of the year


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 21 2006, 05:30 PM~6800051
> *I'll be there for sure.......rolling out with Uce......let me know when you are heading out...
> *


Whats up Toro,
Im thinking of doing that show with "Rags To Riches". Is it an indoor and outdoor show? Also hope to bring some of the Impalas of Bakersfield crew.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Dec 26 2006, 05:05 PM~6830095
> *Whats up Toro,
> Im thinking of doing that show with "Rags To Riches". Is it an indoor and outdoor show? Also hope to bring some of the Impalas of Bakersfield crew.
> *


It's a GREAT show Joe......really fun....sells out.... a lot of people out of AZ come to this one.....make sureyou pre reg if you are thinking of it.....tons of people go to check out the cars too.........well worth it and an awesome show to start the year out with


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

i am thinking of taking my bomb out there..

how far from LA?
where do you guys recommend we stay?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 26 2006, 08:43 PM~6832197
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

JACKSON'S IS THE PLACE TO BE THE NITE BEFORE IF U WANNA GIT YO CLUB ON!!!! OR ROLLERZ USUALLY HAS THEIR SHINDIG AT THE CLUB DIRECTLY BEHIND IT. CANT GO WRONG EITHER WAY! :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I THINK JACKSON'S WENT OUT OF BUSINESS. ANYONE KNOW OF ANY GOOD SPOTS FOR SATURDAY THAT GOT A DECENT LATIN OR MIXED CROWD THAT PLAY HIP HOP &/OR SALSA/SPANISH LEMME KNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yup jackson's is not a club anymore.... probably coach and willies behind it..


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

We will be there with a few cars...... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

r there any hotels near by the event?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 27 2006, 12:07 PM~6836142
> *JACKSON'S IS THE PLACE TO BE THE NITE BEFORE IF U WANNA GIT YO CLUB ON!!!! OR ROLLERZ USUALLY HAS THEIR SHINDIG AT THE CLUB DIRECTLY BEHIND IT. CANT GO WRONG EITHER WAY!  :biggrin:
> *


Coach and Willies will be the spot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 28 2006, 12:54 PM~6844821
> *Coach and Willies will be the spot!! :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK IT. COUNT ME IN!!!!! IM GONNA MISS JACKSON'S THO.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah jackson's was good.... a lot of room..


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*UNIQUES CC YUMA AZ * will be there, showing Krazy Kreation redone. AS well as 5 other cars from Yuma chapter


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 29 2006, 06:21 PM~6857539
> *UNIQUES CC YUMA AZ  will be there, showing Krazy Kreation redone. AS well as 5 other cars from Yuma chapter
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 28 2006, 09:41 AM~6843038
> *r there any hotels near by the event?
> *


JUST DO A SEARCH ON THE MAJOR TRAVEL SITES. TYPE IN THE FAIRGROUNDS ADDRESS AND LET IT SEARCH FOR HOTELS BY DISTANCE. ID SUGGEST CHEAPTICKETS OR TRAVELOCITY. WHEN I WENT 2 YEARS AGO I FOUND ONE AT THE DAYS INN FOR $38 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 30 2006, 07:05 AM~6861588
> *JUST DO A SEARCH ON THE MAJOR TRAVEL SITES. TYPE IN THE FAIRGROUNDS ADDRESS AND LET IT SEARCH FOR HOTELS BY DISTANCE. ID SUGGEST CHEAPTICKETS OR TRAVELOCITY. WHEN I WENT 2 YEARS AGO I FOUND ONE AT THE DAYS INN FOR $38  :biggrin:
> *




gracias


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 30 2006, 09:17 AM~6861717
> *gracias
> *


chuy...what's up?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 30 2006, 10:51 PM~6866849
> *chuy...what's up?
> *



q vo cabron


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ElitE C.C will be in tha House..........


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we have plans to go.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

less than 2 months away


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 5 2007, 04:15 AM~6908629
> *:biggrin:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat up Tito?


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

LA ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE REPPIN!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 27 2006, 12:33 PM~6836305
> *I THINK JACKSON'S WENT OUT OF BUSINESS. ANYONE KNOW OF ANY GOOD SPOTS FOR SATURDAY THAT GOT A DECENT LATIN OR MIXED CROWD THAT PLAY HIP HOP &/OR SALSA/SPANISH LEMME KNOW!!!  :biggrin:
> *


COACH AND WILLIS


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

cant wait for the show and to see my family. hope the weathers good. 13 hour drive from here but its well worth it see you all there.



UCE UUUUUUUUUUUUUU KKKKKNNNNNNNNNOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 5 2007, 04:50 PM~6913451
> *COACH AND WILLIS
> *


YEP YEP. STAYIN AT THE HOTEL 2 BLOCKS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

what day is everyone thinking of rolling out.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 15 2007, 04:04 AM~6990285
> *what day is everyone thinking of rolling out.
> *


late thursday or friday morning I think...it's an 11 hour drive....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

We confirmed it at our meeting on Friday, And *Impalas Stockton *will be making the trip again this year. Nothing like a road trip with your homies :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLASL LOWRIDERS MIGHT MAKE AN APPEARANCE.


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FO-SHO


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

THE LOYALTY ONES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY FROM VALLE DE COACHELLA AND GAME OVER WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Royals and the wreckin' crew will be there :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 27 2006, 12:07 PM~6836142
> *JACKSON'S IS THE PLACE TO BE THE NITE BEFORE IF U WANNA GIT YO CLUB ON!!!! OR ROLLERZ USUALLY HAS THEIR SHINDIG AT THE CLUB DIRECTLY BEHIND IT. CANT GO WRONG EITHER WAY!  :biggrin:
> *


EVERYONE WELCOME TO PARTY WITH US.

COACH AND WILLIES
2006 PRE SHOW PARTY


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

MI VIDA CAR CLUB WILL HOST OUR 9TH ANNUAL OUTDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW. 
" CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN IX " 
SATURDAY FEB. 17, 2007 
JOE HENRY PARK 
YUMA AZ 
THIS IS THE SHOW WERE THE BEST OF CALI MEETS THE BEST OF THE AZ SIDE. MI VIDA C C TAKES GREAT PRIDE IN INVITING ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDVIDUALS TO ATTEND OUR SHOW. 
MOVE IN SATURDAY FROM 5am TILL 10am 
SHOW STARTS AT 11am 
FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ (928)580-2133 
DANNY @ (928)550-3274 
OR DRE @ (928)580-9189 
HOPE ALL YOU CAN MAKE IT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i think imma make dis show instead of portland but yea imma b there


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

Blvd Kinga Arizona will be there for sure. not sure if nebodys showing uffin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2007, 06:54 AM~7038303
> *EVERYONE WELCOME TO PARTY WITH US.
> 
> COACH AND WILLIES
> ...


COACH & WILLIES IS ALWAYS FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 21 2007, 02:15 AM~7043718
> *i think imma make dis show instead of portland but yea imma b there
> *



this show n portland :biggrin: also march 4th phoenix


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 24 2007, 01:35 PM~7072870
> *COACH & WILLIES IS ALWAYS FUN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA HOPEFULLY MORE GIRLS SHOW UP THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a little over a month awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

MI VIDA CC SOUTH AZ WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

It's february 4th now, so still 1 month to go...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :0 :roflmao:  :cheesy:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

yall make sure to hit us up at the show and for the official after party we are hosting at pantera's

PHEARLESS RECORDS
AZ


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2007, 05:54 AM~7038303
> *EVERYONE WELCOME TO PARTY WITH US.
> 
> COACH AND WILLIES
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 17 2007, 10:02 PM~7017935
> *ROLLERZ ONLY FROM VALLE DE COACHELLA AND GAME OVER WILL BE THERE.
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Feb 5 2007, 07:23 PM~7183075
> *
> *


see you guys there


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 26 2007, 01:45 AM~7090799
> *YEA HOPEFULLY MORE GIRLS SHOW UP THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BRING A COUPLE...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 5 2007, 10:10 PM~7184781
> *I'LL BRING A COUPLE...
> *


we're gonna hold you to that


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 5 2007, 09:36 PM~7185086
> *we're gonna hold you to that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 5 2007, 09:10 PM~7184781
> *I'LL BRING A COUPLE...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 6 2007, 05:20 PM~7192312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anymore pictures of that truck?


----------



## jdeecool (Jul 3, 2005)

Bajito CC Will Be There Putn' It Down For The 520!
*******TUSA********


----------



## jdeecool (Jul 3, 2005)

Bajito CC Will Be There Putn' It Down For The 520!
*******TUSA********


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

PHEARLESS RECORDS WILL BE THERE WITH ALL THE PHEARLESS HYNAS...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 6 2007, 11:02 AM~7188540
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 6 2007, 11:43 PM~7196451
> *Anymore pictures of that truck?
> *














:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

can't wait!
although I need to get on the ball and get my car ready!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 5 2007, 10:10 PM~7184781
> *I'LL BRING A COUPLE...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 8 2007, 08:39 AM~7207473
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: NOT FOR YOU THOUGH, YOU'RE MARRIED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 8 2007, 11:56 AM~7208659
> *:nono: NOT FOR YOU THOUGH, YOU'RE MARRIED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

getting cloooooooooooooooser


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 8 2007, 10:56 AM~7208659
> *:nono: NOT FOR YOU THOUGH, YOU'RE MARRIED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you got your reservations done Scooner?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 9 2007, 12:51 AM~7216345
> *you got your reservations done Scooner?
> *


glad u reminded me. im doin it rite now. might as well do the supershow too cuz everything there always gets booked up.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

CVF MIGHT BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 9 2007, 05:06 AM~7216717
> *CVF MIGHT BE IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


THERES NO ROOM FOR MIGHTS IN THIS THREAD. ITS EITHER YES OR NO!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 9 2007, 12:41 AM~7215920
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 9 2007, 04:25 AM~7216658
> *glad u reminded me. im doin it rite now. might as well do the supershow too cuz everything there always gets booked up.
> *


hell yeah........I can't wait for AZ


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

TASTE OF LATIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BRINGING LATINO HEAT!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 8 2007, 12:05 PM~7209238
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 9 2007, 08:18 AM~7217654
> *:uh:
> *


smiley will be there with his new wife :cheesy:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 11 2007, 02:06 PM~7232748
> *smiley will be there with his new wife :cheesy:
> *


COOL, SO I GUESS I'LL BE PICKING HER UP FROM THE AIRPORT TO??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 11 2007, 04:05 PM~7233053
> *COOL, SO I GUESS I'LL BE PICKING HER UP FROM THE AIRPORT TO???  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LAKERS PLAY AT PHOENIX THAT DAY TOO. MIGHT HAVE TO BUST OUT MY KOBE T SHIRT AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 9 2007, 07:07 PM~7221744
> *hell yeah........I can't wait for AZ
> *



X2... should be a good show... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

NEW IMAGE WILL BE THERE, WITH ABOUT 8 RIDES


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 11 2007, 11:20 PM~7236595
> *X2... should be a good show... :biggrin:
> *


X3 IM GONNA BE THERE FOR SHURE


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 11 2007, 11:01 PM~7236420
> *LAKERS PLAY AT PHOENIX THAT DAY TOO. MIGHT HAVE TO BUST OUT MY KOBE T SHIRT AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


somebody might just do a raja bell on you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 12 2007, 05:02 PM~7242074
> *somebody might just do a raja bell on you :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 12 2007, 05:02 PM~7242074
> *somebody might just do a raja bell on you :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

TUCSONS FINEST C.C. IS COMIN UP...WE ARE PLANNING ON BRINGING UP 5 CARS SO FAR!! :biggrin:-C EVERY-1 THERE-:biggrin:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

anyone know who is gonna be performing at the show?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 12 2007, 10:30 PM~7245277
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

almost here


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2007, 07:50 PM~7252881
> *almost here
> *


IM ALREADY HERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 13 2007, 07:55 PM~7252966
> *IM ALREADY HERE
> *


CHEATER :angry:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 13 2007, 01:18 PM~7249461
> *anyone know who is gonna be performing at the show?
> *


We are not only co sponsering the show but performing as well...


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Represent homie, who else is on the roster with you


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

dont have lineup yet, lemme c what i can find out and ill throw it up on here


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Feb 14 2007, 02:27 PM~7261574
> *dont have lineup yet, lemme c what i can find out and ill throw it up on here
> *


well hurry up then...................................find out anything yet?.................................still waiting........................J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 13 2007, 07:55 PM~7252966
> *IM ALREADY HERE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE TU SAVEEEEES
STYLISTICS 4 LIFE


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*COLDBLOODED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE HOMIES*


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

DISTINGUISHED WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......except for me though....ran low on funds, but next year for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Make sure you guys and gals top by the Impalas Street Wear and Latina Gear booth and say what's up......LIL photo op...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7294751
> *Make sure you guys and gals top by the Impalas Street Wear and Latina Gear booth and say what's up......LIL photo op...
> *


  impala street gear! i'll be there


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 13 2007, 11:29 PM~7255975
> *CHEATER  :angry:
> *


pm me homie.....so u can holler when you hit the city...


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

whats the weather gonna be like down there. :biggrin:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

KLIQUE will be there.


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7294751
> *Make sure you guys and gals top by the Impalas Street Wear and Latina Gear booth and say what's up......LIL photo op...
> *


DON'T FORGET TO SAVE ME A SHIRT TORO :cheesy:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIER WILL BE DOIN IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 19 2007, 08:48 PM~7302609
> *PREMIER WILL BE DOIN IT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: can't wait to see your cars homies...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 19 2007, 09:26 PM~7302330
> *DON'T FORGET TO SAVE ME A SHIRT TORO :cheesy:
> *


already got a couple saved...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7294751
> *Make sure you guys and gals top by the Impalas Street Wear and Latina Gear booth and say what's up......LIL photo op...
> *


THAT'S MANDATORY!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2007, 11:01 PM~7304376
> *already got a couple saved...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7294751
> *Make sure you guys and gals top by the Impalas Street Wear and Latina Gear booth and say what's up......LIL photo op...
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 20 2007, 12:05 AM~7304420
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 19 2007, 08:48 PM~7302609
> *PREMIER WILL BE DOIN IT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


EVEN THOUGH THEY REMOVED MY ORIGINAL COMMENT YOUR 63 IS STILL WHACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## no_llores (Jan 4, 2007)

who is going to hop?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WRISTBANDS ARE $25 THIS YEAR HUH? HMMMMM


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS STOCKTON WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

THE LOYALTY ONES will roll all the way from the 805 central coast


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Magentalicious will be there. :wave:


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

unique image of casa grande will be there


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Royals CC will be out in AZ representing


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 20 2007, 06:54 AM~7038303
> *EVERYONE WELCOME TO PARTY WITH US.
> 
> COACH AND WILLIES
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 3


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let da count down begin................. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 27 2007, 09:39 AM~7362218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You ready to go LIVE?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 19 2007, 08:48 PM~7302609
> *PREMIER WILL BE DOIN IT!!!! :biggrin:
> *



like always look forward to seein all the premier family :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

leaving in 2 days


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DesirableOnes C.C. Of Las Vegas Will Be In The House :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

COACH AND WILLIES:

NO DRESS CODE AND FREE BEFORE 10:30? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 28 2007, 12:56 AM~7369958
> *COACH AND WILLIES:
> 
> NO DRESS CODE AND FREE BEFORE 10:30? :dunno:
> *


Sounds like that's the place to be. I was gonna have a party at my crib, but I think C & W's is where everyone is going


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1 MORE DAY FOR ROAD TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

our vice will be there.say hi to him.hes cool.


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Feb 27 2007, 07:24 PM~7367815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

*Traffic restrictions for lowrider event*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMM PHOENIX IS READY FOR CALI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL LEONARD (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 20 2006, 04:56 AM~6790056
> *See title...
> *


does any 1 know whos performing at the show on sunday????????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 28 2007, 12:53 PM~7373231
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP  :biggrin:
> SEE YOU THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


hitting the road at 6PM


----------



## LIL LEONARD (Feb 28, 2007)

I KNOW IM GOING TO THE SHOW BUT CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHOS GOING 2 PERFORM AT THE SHOW?????????


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL LEONARD_@Feb 28 2007, 07:15 PM~7376384
> *I KNOW IM GOING TO THE SHOW BUT CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHOS GOING 2 PERFORM AT THE SHOW?????????
> *


TOO SHORT, LIL ROB, CAPONE E


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 28 2007, 12:44 PM~7373568
> *Traffic restrictions for lowrider event
> *


THEY PRINT THIS SAME NOTICE EVERY YEAR. STILL DOSENT STOP THE CRUISING AFTER THE SHOW UNTIL AROUND 7 OR 8 WHEN COPS START FLEXIN SOME MUSCLE.


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 28 2007, 12:44 PM~7373568
> *Traffic restrictions for lowrider event
> *


 :uh:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

COLD BLOODED RIDAZ COMIMG? 3X BIG WIG?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Mar 1 2007, 08:18 AM~7380433
> *COLD BLOODED RIDAZ COMIMG? BIG WIG?
> *


OH YEAH HOMIE... WE WOULDNT MISS IT FOR NOTHING IN THE WORLD .. WE LEAVING OUT IN THE MORNING ONCE THEY CLEAR ALL THIS FUCKED UP SNOW WE GET'N HIT WITH RIGHT NOW


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

can anyone help a young cat on gettin some bands can any one help me out a bit thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I SHOULD BE IN PHOENIX TOMORROW AFTER NOON, I'M JUST CHILLING HERE IN WEST COVINA TONIGHT


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 28 2007, 03:40 PM~7374337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pleasure and Pain will be in attendance . Car is for sale . Bring cash and you could drive away in this clean cutlass after the show . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM LEAVIN AT 7AM. 5 HOURS OF SLEEP FOR ME :happysad:


----------



## LIL LEONARD (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 1 2007, 12:59 AM~7379321
> *TOO SHORT, LIL ROB, CAPONE E
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

MANIACOS WILL BE THERE!LEAVING IN A FEW LETS GO SEE WHAT THE AZ HAS 2 OFFER


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM OF MY MEMBERS WILL BE THIER TOO,NO CARS ,JUST TAKING "PICS" ,HOWS THE WEATHER IN AZ.?


----------

